# going social



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

I have finally decided to venture out in a social event. Tomorrow i will be going to a buffet followed by bowling! i am a mess, of course, i mean just the farting fear alone is paralysing. and my whole peronality takes on teh state of my colon. I would so majorly appreciate some thoughts. thanx.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Congratulations first of all on even *agreeing* to go! That's one big step in the right direction.Try to take it slowly: you clearly intend to stay for the whole evening, _but_ if for whatever reason, you find that you cannot, do not worry and do not beat yourself up about it. You will stay longer next time, and so on and so on. Gradually build it up.Also, I think if you accept that you will be anxious and nervous beforehand, it seems easier to deal with - although still unpleasant - but it seems easier rather than if you try and fight against it or (unrealistically) expect to have no nerves at all. Does that make any sense? It's late, I'm tired







Whenever you feel yourself starting to get anxious, and starting to be beaten up by "what ifs" such as: "what if i fart in front of everyone?" replace that negative thought with a positive one. I know it sounds a bit trite, but all you are aiming for is to stop those negative thoughts which will in turn, have an effect on your gut.So, a positive fart thought might be: (heh, I can't believe I just wrote that







):"i might be too excited to fart!""if I fart, so what? everyone does.""if i fart, no one will notice because bowling halls are very noisy places.""if i fart and it stinks, i'll blame it on someone else.""if i fart, and it stinks, and people know i did it, i will be proud to have produced such a thing."







I'm not making fun of you, please don't misunderstand me - it's just that sometimes, laughter is your best weapon against this condition.I am sure you will have a simply awesome time! And again, well done for even agreeing to go. Have fun and let us know how it went?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes, I agree that humor is one great way to deal with it. And, congrats for venturing out! Amongst my group of friends my "bowels" and just about everything associated with them (including length of colon) has become a hillarious topic. Whew, what a relief to be able to laugh about this aggravating condition! Let us know how it goes---good luck! Also, you'd be surprised to know how many of those other bowlers probably have bowel problems too!


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

i could call it "Bowling for Bowels"


----------



## livingundercover (Jul 24, 2004)

This is my first time posting. I just found this website and have spent the last 30 minutes reading everyone's responses, and going, "Me, too, me, too, me, too, that happens to ME too." It's brought tears to my eyes. I'm 26, and have suffered since I was 16 or so. I've felt so...weak for many years. I don't talk to many people about it, so I feel as if I'm living an undercover life. My boyfriend and my mother know. I know it's repetitive but here's me: maybe others can relate: Riding in a car with anyone other than my boyfriend for a long trip freaks me out, especially if I have just eaten. Waiting in line for an amusement park ride, can't do it. Airplanes, bad news. Anywhere that involves anticipation...if I know there's not a bathroom nearby in a building, I won't be able to hang out there. Traffic jams scare me because I know I won't be able to get to a bathroom if I need one. From what I am reading, this may be anxiety-induced D not IBS....yes? no? It's situational, not just whenever. That makes me think I should be able to control it, but I CAN'T and that makes me feel like a failure. Xanax? Psychiatrist or GI? It's nice to hear everyone's similarities...I don't feel so alone...my boyfriend is a great support but he does not fully understand what it's like. I'm not going on a trip with my boyfriend and his friends tomorrow becasue I know I will get anxious during the car ride and have D.THat's NOT Okay, this means it is controlling my life experiences and it could hurt the relationship that means most to me, my boyfriend.


----------

